# What's next for the Celtics?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you think this would be it for the Celtics after getting KG?

It's really clear that either good role players need to be added to the team or trading the rest of them for Kobe since he is going to move after he saw KG got a new home. 

Is anybody still mad after the Celtics got number five in the 07 draft?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Intelligent Front Court help would be my first order of action, preferably someone with good passing and rebounding capabilities that can be a poor man's Garnett when he's not on the floor or fill the middle well when he is on the floor.

I'm no Webber fan at all, but to me, he seems to be the most worthy of the MLE out there that would be a great fit on the Celtics to win next year. After spending last year with Detroit as a role player, he would have no issues doing the same in Boston. 

After that, back up point guard. I think Rondo will be fine as a starter. We will need his perimeter defense 40 minutes a game and I think he has just enough offensive game with his ability to drive and dish to suit this team just fine.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Etan Thomas would be serviceable.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

They might need another backcourt player, but they still have Gabe Pruitt to work with as a combo guard so I don't know how many backcourt minutes they have to spare if they want him to see the court a good amount.

Really it all comes down to frontcourt help. They need some competent big men off the bench.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Considering they traded away over half their team to get Garnett and Allen, filling in the bench is a good place to start.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Is Shawn Kemp still on his oatmeal diet?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Considering they traded away over half their team to get Garnett and Allen, filling in the bench is a good place to start.


embellish if you must. We only traded away three players from the rotation, Gomes, Green, and Jefferson.

Rondo is an above average starting point guard, who could become great in the next two years. He brings better defense and rebounding to the positon than Jason Kidd did at his age. Perkins is a very good back up center who will be starting. Luckily his strengths are rebounding and defense which should allow him to contribute and prevent anyone from making a fool out of him. Tony Allen is a shut down defender coming off the bench at the 2. Pruitt should be able to play back up PG without a problem. On talent, he was a top 20 pick. Glen Davis, Brandon Wallace, and Leon Powe combine to back up the 3 and 4. Ironically they all looked good in Vegas summer league which means that one should be a bust and one should actually be starter material (coming off the bench). Finally we come to backup center. And that, is where the Celtics go next.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Attila said:


> Is Shawn Kemp still on his oatmeal diet?


I would love to see the conversations between him and KG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone remember the last time a team went through this dramatic of a turn-around all in one offseason? They acquired two marquis players and have gone from complete cellar dwellar to a legitimate top 5 (possibly top 3) title contender. 

The Celtics will have to go over the luxury tax point if they want to acquire some quality role players to round off their squad. Luckily for them, they still have their full MLE left to play with. They need a veteran PG to backup Rondo, a veteran big man to backup Perkins, and another wing player to go along with Tony Allen off the bench.

Some possibilities...
PG Brevin Knight
PG Earl Boykins
PG Troy Hudson
PG Jannero Pargo
PG Jeff McInnis (bad choice!)
PG Dee Brown (not exactly "veteran")
SG Devin Brown
SF Jumaine Jones
SF Matt Barnes
SF James Posey
SF Ime Udoka
PF/C P.J. Brown
PF/C Chris Webber
C Scot Pollard

IMO, the best choices for Boston out of that group would be Brevin Knight, Matt Barnes and Scot Pollard. Knight is a veteran leader, Barnes gives hustle, defense and some shooting, and Pollard is just a guy who can knock around some bodies down low. They'd have to split the MLE between Knight and Barnes, but Pollard would definitely come for the $1M minimum.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats next? The Celtics 17th Championship thats whats next!!!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

ChadWick said:


> Whats next? The Celtics 17th Championship thats whats next!!!



You are correct sir. Banner17 :yay:


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

trade for Sarunas Jasikevicius or sign Brevin Knight


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What's next? The Celtics are going to Disney World.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Filling out the roster is what's next. We're as high in quality as we have been since the 80s, but we're very low in quantity. A veteran big man and a stable half-court point guard are next. After that, we should be set, though a vet 2/3 would be nice to cover for the bumps in the road with Pruitt and Tony Allen's return.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm being really lazy about not making posts:

*Premier*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (12:38:53 AM)</AIM:timestamp>: my wish list
*Premier*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (12:38:58 AM)</AIM:timestamp>: realistically
*Premier*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (12:39:06 AM)</AIM:timestamp>: is Skinner, Patterson, and Bell
*Premier*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (12:39:17 AM)</AIM:timestamp>: Brian Skinner, Ruben Patterson, and Charlie Bell


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ruben Patterson will be getting more money from Milwaukee than we can give him I think.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Ruben Patterson will be getting more money from Milwaukee than we can give him I think.


are you sure they are looking to re-sign him? they picked up des mason and i hadnt heard they had intent on bringing ruben back


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

silverpaw1786 said:


> embellish if you must. We only traded away three players from the rotation, Gomes, Green, and Jefferson.



Don't forget Delonte and Wally, and the #5 pick who would have been a contributor if it was in BOS. 

That's six legit players plus two picks for Ray and KG, not to mention the throw-ins as well. 

Still, Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins with Tony Allen, Powe and a backup PG and C make-up the 9-man rotation that'll be used this year.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Perfection said:


> Don't forget Delonte and Wally, and the #5 pick who would have been a contributor if it was in BOS.
> 
> That's six legit players plus two picks for Ray and KG, not to mention the throw-ins as well.
> 
> Still, Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins with Tony Allen, Powe and a backup PG and C make-up the 9-man rotation that'll be used this year.


Wally is a piece of dog ****, and the #5 would have been a contributor, but not a Ray Allen.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> are you sure they are looking to re-sign him? they picked up des mason and i hadnt heard they had intent on bringing ruben back


I'm not sure, but he was amongst their best players last year and desmond mason is not improving anymore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I'm not sure, but he was amongst their best players last year and desmond mason is not improving anymore.


i heard rumors he and management werent exactly getting along, i dont think he'll be re-signed there.

obiously depends on what exactly his issue is but he'd be a great guy to bring off the bench to pair with either Pierce or Allen on the wings.
when a few minutes of big D is needed run with:
Rondo
Patterson
Pierce
Garnett
Perkins

all of a sudden the defense is looking pretty good


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i heard rumors he and management werent exactly getting along, i dont think he'll be re-signed there.
> 
> obiously depends on what exactly his issue is but he'd be a great guy to bring off the bench to pair with either Pierce or Allen on the wings.
> when a few minutes of big D is needed run with:
> ...


I think the Celtics could have a lineup almost as good as that one defensively if they just take out Ray and put in Tony Allen.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Legit players?

I am very sorry, but Sebastian Telfair was not legit. Gerald Green? Please. He is AWFUL right now. He could become very, very good w/defense and an attitude adjustment, but he is not legit.

As I see it, we gave up Gomes, Jefferson and Delonte, plus picks for 2 future HOFers


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Here's a name: Damon Stoudamire.

The Grizz just acquired Juan Carlos Navarro and they drafted Conley. Stoudamire has no role on that team. Stoudamire is a more traditional PG who will rack up 5-7 apg for us. The Grizz would have to cut him, though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

good observation, danny


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Perfection said:


> Don't forget Delonte and Wally, and the #5 pick who would have been a contributor if it was in BOS.
> 
> That's six legit players plus two picks for Ray and KG, not to mention the throw-ins as well.
> 
> Still, Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins with Tony Allen, Powe and a backup PG and C make-up the 9-man rotation that'll be used this year.


Delonte + #5 pick + Jefferson + Gomes = 4 legit players to contribute this year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well you guys just got House and if the rumors of Hudson coming are true, then the backcourt is pretty much set. Now it's time to find another serviceable big and possibly a veteran wing to spell Pierce. Jalen Rose? :whoknows:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

We have two roster spots right? I haven't seen anything, even a rumor, in print that we have Hudson.

But how about PJ Brown and Dikembe Mutombo? You can use Brandon Wallace to spell Pierce. He gives you some perimeter D with Ray Allen in the game.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth34 said:


> You can use Brandon Wallace to spell Pierce. He gives you some perimeter D with Ray Allen in the game.


He also gives you a complete lack of NBA experience and just enough talent to not get drafted.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They need a legitimate wing player to back-up Pierce and Allen. Currently, they cannot rely on Tony Allen. There's twenty-four minutes available in the rotation. This should be a big concern. Brandon Wallace was undrafted for a reason, by the way.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Ben Wallace was undrafted for a reason, too. He might be able to give them 10 of those 24. Let's wait until the preseason before we cast judgement on Tony Allen.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> Ben Wallace was undrafted for a reason, too. He might be able to give them 10 of those 24. Let's wait until the preseason before we cast judgement on Tony Allen.


Don't bring Big Ben into it. The odds of an undrafted FA panning out are slim to none. You just can't have a guy like Wallace backing up Pierce on a team that's driven for a championship. You're talking about having an undrafted guy with no NBA experience coming in and playing some minutes on a team loaded with KG, Pierce, and Allen. Not happening. The Celtics simply need an experienced veteran round out the wing rotation.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Agreed. Good point. Plus he wouldn't get the benefit of the doubt from the officials in the first year. But, if he turns into a Bowen, well....that would be good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> I still think Dikembe Mutombo will sign. I was wrong this morning when I told Matt that the Rockets have offered $1.83 million. I got that figure from someone assuming that number in a conversation about the Rockets' luxury tax situation. For now, they have offered $1.2, the veteran's minimum. If they have to, they will have a tough decision to make about going to the $1.83 figure. Also, I said the Celtics were very interested, but had not made an offer. That was true at the time, but they have since made their offer, also the veteran's minimum. I'm hearing there is a third team showing interest.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2007/08/sunshine_state_of_mind_for_me.html


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

He can bring up Ben Wallace. He just has mention that Ben Wallace averaged a whopping 5.3 mpg in 37 games as a 12th man in his rookie season.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I'll take that from Brandon--that would be fine.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

too bad we couldn't get eddie jones


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

The Celtics dont need guys like Eddie Jones... They need Dikembe Mutumbo and Brevin Knight. Pick up those two, with the combined role-players on the roster, and the KG-PP-RA trio will get a championship!


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Big J said:


> The Celtics dont need guys like Eddie Jones... They need Dikembe Mutumbo and Brevin Knight. Pick up those two, with the combined role-players on the roster, and the KG-PP-RA trio will get a championship!


The LA Times says Knight is going to the Brand-less and Livingston-less Clippers.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ainge for 3 said:


> The LA Times says Knight is going to the Brand-less and Livingston-less Clippers.


I take it Knight really, really wants to play with OJ Mayo?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Brown told Kerr that if he does play, he wants to play for a title contender, which puts the Suns in the picture. Orlando, Miami, Boston and Dallas also have shown interest in the veteran, known for post defense.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0802sunssked-ON.html


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I take it Knight really, really wants to play with OJ Mayo?


I'm not sure on this, but I think he agreed before Brand went down. He'd still have time to reconsider and say "Bugger that, this team ain't going anywhere".


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Premier said:


> They need a legitimate wing player to back-up Pierce and Allen. Currently, they cannot rely on Tony Allen. There's twenty-four minutes available in the rotation. This should be a big concern. Brandon Wallace was undrafted for a reason, by the way.


I have a lot of faith in Jackie Manual. He can't handle the basketball to save his life, but he can pass and defend. Every defensive swingman gets compared to Bruce Bowen which is unfortunate, but Jackie can hit the same corner jumper as Bruce too.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Like Bruce Bowen you say?

How is his round-house kick then?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Not as good as his Flying Crane.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Like Bruce Bowen you say?
> 
> How is his round-house kick then?


He's in training


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like the mavs have picked up webber, at least takes them out of the running for PJ Brown i guess


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd hate to see PJ Brown end up here. Ya'll need somebody bigger.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Webber to the Mavs? Are they just trying to lose?

And PJ Brown isn't big enough? Since when?


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> looks like the mavs have picked up webber, at least takes them out of the running for PJ Brown i guess


And it weakens the Pistons, our rival for a spot in ECF.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sarunas Jasikevicius' Agent has come out and said he wants to be a celtic, a trade is unlikely so maybe hes being bought out?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1015877&format=&page=2
still trying to add another point guard


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well Adonal Foyle has been waived... surely he would be worth a look from the C's, shotblocking, big body... 

would make the center roation perk/foyle/pollard which next to KG doesnt look so bad, plus he could come very cheap


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Foyle, who is working out at a big man camp run by Celtics' coaches Clifford Ray and Robert Parrish in Bradenton, Florida, is expected to join another NBA team as a backup big man.


from hoopshype


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Well Adonal Foyle has been waived... surely he would be worth a look from the C's, shotblocking, big body...
> 
> would make the center roation perk/foyle/pollard which next to KG doesnt look so bad, plus he could come very cheap


Great news, while Foyle has no offensive skills he is best choice out there since he is good shotblocker, is big body who plays decent defense, would like to play with you, is probobly durable enough and is great person (I'd say it's pretty important).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Foyle is a decent option behind Perkins. He has a bad reputation for not deserving his contract, but like Scalabrine, that's not his fault.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, between Foyle, perkins, and Pollard, the Celtics have the equivalent of one healthy center ... I think.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Perkins can get in foul trouble and has some injury history, as does pollard... foyle would be great insurance for those guys if nothing else


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Foyle has a pretty extensive injury history himself.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

didnt think this warrented its own thread but:



> Something to consider: Demetris Nichols on the Celtics.
> 
> It could happen if the Knicks can't find a place for him on the roster at the end of training camp. Nichols and his new agent have made it clear to the Knicks that Nichols has no interest in playing in Europe this season and will be an NBA player this season either in New York or elsewhere.
> 
> ...


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/b.../2007/08/the_dnick_dilemma_adds_to_the_2.html

pretty unlikely, but if reggie and patterson fall through it could be an option


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I know this isn't the point, but I like the "Boston Three Party."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> I know this isn't the point, but I like the "Boston Three Party."


Boston three party to me sounds like the team just jacks up bombs from 3pt land all game lol


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> I know this isn't the point, but I like the "Boston Three Party."


:laugh: That's an awesome name! Who thought of this?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> :laugh: That's an awesome name! Who thought of this?


whoever wrote the article on the previous page i guess lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/?p=125



> The Celtics must now resume their search for bench help, with one looming possibility said to be Ruben Patterson, a defensively-tough free agent swingman who played for the Bucks last season.
> 
> The Celtics are also reportedly considering Dahntay Jones, the Memphis swingman who the Celtics originally drafted with the 20th pick of the 2003 draft as part of their eventual deal for Marcus Banks, and Miami swingman James Posey.
> 
> Posey is still negotiating to return to the Heat.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd take Patterson over Dahntay anyday. Especially with a small window, Patterson's more logical and simply a better fit, even though he's older.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'd take Patterson over Dahntay anyday. Especially with a small window, Patterson's more logical and simply a better fit, even though he's older.


yeah pretty much, Posey wants money too so i think Patterson is clearly the best option, especially after already saying he wants to play in Boston


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I would love to have Posey. Guy's legit.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

what the celtics should be doing is try and get Steve Blake, isn't blake a free agent?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I would love to have Posey. Guy's legit.


Agreed.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> what the celtics should be doing is try and get Steve Blake, isn't blake a free agent?


 Sorry - he already signed with Portland.


----------

